# Budget starter machine - is the Gaggia Classic still king?



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have recently decided I would like to try some home espresso, and after lots of reading around, I often found myself on these forums!!

The general consensus over the years seems to be that fot a starter budget espresso machine, the Gaggia Classic or Rancilio Silvia is the best way to go. Is that still the case in 2017?

I am looking to spend up to £200, and after lots of research, decided that a used, pre 2015 Classic would be my choice.

But then I came across a few images of how badly the aluminium boilers can corrode, and I started to question whether a used old style Classic would really be a good idea. Do the older aluminium boiler take a lot of looking after? Is excessive corrosion inevitable, or avoidable? I live in an area with hard water, although I could switch to a filter.

I was quite keen on the stainless steel boiler of the 2015 Classic, but not so keen on the looks, the lack of rockers switches and also the 3 way solenoid. I work on electrical machinery day in, day out (CNC and automation), and can see this is a step backwards- but can also understand it from a manufacture and service sense.

This may be a silly question, but is it possible to retrofit a ss boiler into an older classic?

Is the 2015 Classic still considered to be that bad, even without the 3 way solenoid and OPV?

Likewise, it seems that years ago, the Silvia was more expensive, but looking at used prices the Classics and Silvias are similar now - does that still make it a case of either-or, or is the Silvia a better option at a similar price?

The build looks better on the Silvia to my eyes, and the brass boiler a plus - but I have read it can be a tricky machine to master compared to the Classic?

I currently have a Krups flat burr grinder that I have been using for drip and aeropress - I am more than happy with it for that, but can see that it will not be consistent enough for espresso use, so plan on buying a used Iberital MC2 or similar, and use that for espresso only.

Other than the Classic and Silvia, are their other options at this budget worth considering now?

I have seen a Francis Francis X1 advertised close to me at a fair price, but have read more bad than good about that particular machine.

The Sage Duo Temp looks good also, but out of my budget unfortunately.

So if anyone can help a newbie out with a little advice, that would be much appreciated


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvia is hard to justify new, price-wise. Classic is a no brainer especially a well looked after used one which can be moved on if and when you upgrade.


----------



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks TSK, I hadn't really considered the Silvia from new, as you say, they are quite a bit more expensive than the Classic.

Looking around used, their prices seem to be closer, i have seen a number of Silvias sell recently for around £150, and also seen a number of good condition old model Classics going for similar money.

The Classics seem to vary quite a bit!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum for sale thread is best place to look - machines are, in the main, sensibly priced and more likely to have been well looked after. One thing to check is how often the machine has been descaled especially if from a hard water area.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What about Sage Duo Temp Pro? I think it already has PID as well.


----------



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks again - I will keep my eyes open.

I'm a bit of a tinkerer by nature, so part of the fun will be modding as well!!


----------



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

the_partisan said:


> What about Sage Duo Temp Pro? I think it already has PID as well.


I have considered the duo temp - but I haven't seen many come up for sale used, but new they are out of budget.

I will add it to my shortlist though!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

corrosion of the boiler on classics is not a massive issue in my experience, if you were unlucky to get one with bad corrosion swopping out the boiler is quick at £50. The MC2 is a great little grinder, but noisy and a pain to adjust - its often a great starter but an upgrade to an ex commercial grinder soon follows- keep an eye out for some of the more obscure or rebranded commercial grinders by Macap, Rossi, Compak - just get to know the shape of them and target collect only as they go cheaper.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Beyond the comments above.....

On the grinder front the likes of ebay and gumtree occasionally throw up a gem for little money and there is usually not too much to go wrong so if you are handy with a spanner or screwdriver even a poor one can be made good again.

I suppose the same is true of espresso machines too. If you consider there is a wealth of experience and help here on the forums a bigger better machine might be a consideration if you don't mind a little work..... and of course if you have space for something bigger


----------



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks again for the advice!

I will keep an eye out for a grinder that goes under the radar!! I'm more than happy to take on a grinder (or espresso machine) needing repair - i'm an electrical engineer so it's in my blood to tinker, repair & modify!!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

If you want to tinker with your coffee machine, the Sage DTP is probably not the best for you. Possibilities for modding and taking it apart are limited.

Some people see that as a plus since the point is that you don't need to mod it.


----------



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just to update this thread, @MartinB sorted me out with a lovely refurbed 2003 Gaggia classic. I'm very happy with machine, only annoyance is that the steam valve leaks a fair amount, but I will sort this at some point. It's a lovely looking machine imo, a classic, lol! A little different to the norm with the polished finish.

Still finding my feet with it, Martin was kind enough to give me a sample that he had freshly ground which helped me to get a base line. I can now see that my current grinder is not fine enough for espresso, so I will be adding a second grinder to use just for espresso.

Funnily enough my first shot was a around 35g from 16g dose, in 25 seconds - i felt it was short as I thought I was aiming for 60ml (so approx 60g)....But then I read that a double shot doesn't necessarily mean 60ml these days!! I think that's the confusing bit!!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The MC2 is a good grinder for the money but as mentioned above, tends to be a pathway to an upgrade relatively soon. That being said, so does the Classic.

My MC2 is around 6 years old and is now relegated to v60 duties. In that time it's never missed a beat and although the grind is difficult to get in the right area, once it is it's a breeze to get consistent espresso from. Just by looking at the flow, if it's off, with experience you can tell exactly how much to turn to get it bang on. It's stepless so you can get the grind exactly how you want it. Having said that, it's no match for anything that's a step up from it, even something that is available cheap second hand like a SJ. I own a Pharos which wipes the floor with it but I could sit here all day and write about the things that annoy me with it.


----------



## Digger (Oct 22, 2017)

Are there any other alternatives out there to gaggia classic? I'm not sure I have the practical skills to fix one if it goes wrong but don't have the budget for something like a duo temp.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yup - still the king and quite easy to repair - if you need to - all parts available - and advice on here will be provided in a timely manner

PS the pre 2015 models are the easy fix ones


----------



## Tenderloin (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been considering a Rancillo Silvia over a Gaggia. Am I better saving a bit and spending more on a grinder? Currently have a Rocky


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

I've just bought a Gaggia Classic from here (arrived today) is far better than my old Gaggia Cubika:

https://www.viewclickbuy.co.uk/index.php/small-appliances/coffee-manchines/gaggia-classic-2015-espresso-machine.html

used a discount code and got it for £199.99 which is the cheapest I could find atm.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the 2015 model makes just as good coffee as the pre 2015 its got a bigger boiler too,


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tbay1 said:


> I've just bought a Gaggia Classic from here (arrived today) is far better than my old Gaggia Cubika:
> 
> https://www.viewclickbuy.co.uk/index.php/small-appliances/coffee-manchines/gaggia-classic-2015-espresso-machine.html
> 
> used a discount code and got it for £199.99 which is the cheapest I could find atm.


Just seen that offer but the reviews of ViewClickBuy don't look that impressive. Hopefully you won't have any issues though. Good price.


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

SheepAreOnFire1903 said:


> Just seen that offer but the reviews of ViewClickBuy don't look that impressive. Hopefully you won't have any issues though. Good price.


I thought the reviews to be ok, thats why I went with them







- regardless of ratings I tend to use a credit card to purchase items off the internet as you are covered under section 75 (consumer credit act - for over £100).

My Gaggia Classic machine arrived yesterday and I've set it up and it is working fine


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tbay1 said:


> I thought the reviews to be ok, thats why I went with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems a sensible way to buy, Tempted myself but just bought a Wilfa Svart Grinder to improve my pourover routine. Glad it arrived safely. Have fun with it and let us know how you get on !


----------

